# abmelden / ausloggen (Internet)



## 06.04.2021

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen „abmelden“ und „ausloggen“, wenn man im Internet ist?

Werdet diese Wörter auch von einem ohne spezielle Kenntnisse richtig verwendet?


----------



## elroy

Beides ist in diesem Kontext synonym, glaub' ich. 


06.04.2021 said:


> Werde*n* diese Wörter auch von einem ohne spezielle Kenntnisse richtig verwendet?


Diese Frage verstehe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Kontext "ausloggen" sind sie synonym. Und meist werden sie so verwendet. Was davon genau verwendet wird, hängt vom Provider ab.
Das Word Reference Forum verwendet "Log out", die englische Form.

"Abmelden" kann aber auch bedeuten, dass man seinen Account abmeldet.
Da muss man aufpassen, damit man es nicht verwechselt.



06.04.2021 said:


> Werdet diese Wörter auch von einem ohne spezielle Kenntnisse richtig verwendet?



Im Normalfall, ja. Aber nicht jede Webseite ist gut gestaltet, und dann kann man versehentlich "Abmelden" als Nutzer falsch verwenden.
"Sich ausloggen" ist immer "to log out". Das kann man nicht verwechseln. Es ist eindeutiger, aber man braucht zumindest Grundkenntnisse, um es zu verstehen.

edit: "sich" ergänzt bei "ausloggen".


----------



## bearded

Als Übersetzung von ''to log out'' erscheint mir die reflexive Form ''_sich_ abmelden'' korrekt.  Wird im Deutschen ''ausloggen'' intransitiv verwendet - wie das englische 'log out'?


----------



## Hutschi

Man sagt gleichbedeutend bei entsprechendem Kontext:
Ich melde mich ab.
Ich logge mich aus. (eindeutiger)
"Ich logge aus" habe ich nicht verwendet, ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es gesagt wird.

(Der Gesprächspartner muss wissen, worum es geht, sonst ist die Aussage ohne Sinn.)

Man sollte im Zweifel den Kontext ergänzen, Beispiele:
Ich melde mich vom Netzwerk ab.
Ich logge mich aus dem Forum aus.

Andere Grundbedeutung:
Ich melde meinen Account ab.

---
Leider wird der Begriff "Abmelden" nicht konsistent verwendet.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Ich logge aus" habe ich nicht verwendet


Ich bezog mich auf Dein obiges ''_Ausloggen ist immer ''to log out_'' (#3).
Aber dank Deiner Antwort #5 ist mir jetzt alles klar.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Als Übersetzung von ''to log out'' erscheint mir die reflexive Form ''_sich_ abmelden'' korrekt.  Wird im Deutschen ''ausloggen'' intransitiv verwendet - wie das englische 'log out'?


Die Frage hat sich zwar schon erledigt, aber um noch mal ganz sicher zu gehen, dass keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Nein, _ausloggen_ als intransitives Verb geht nicht. Richtig sind nur transitiv und reflexiv.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Man sagt gleichbedeutend bei entsprechendem Kontext:
> Ich melde mich ab.
> Ich logge mich aus. (eindeutiger)


 


berndf said:


> Nein, _ausloggen_ als intransitives Verb geht nicht. Richtig sind nur transitiv und reflexiv.


----------



## 06.04.2021

Hutschi said:


> "Abmelden" kann aber auch bedeuten, dass man seinen Account abmeldet.


Bedeutet das folgendes?;
Jetzt habe ich das Recht, mein Konto zu verwenden.
*als Benutzer eines Webservices 
↓
Ich gebe dieses Recht  an den Administrator zurück. 
=I can't go in and out of my account.
*Here "Konto löschen" is not the same,  rather than  included.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden Bedeutung 5: abmelden


> sich ausloggen; eine Community im Internet [dauerhaft] verlassen


also:

sich ausloggen; 
oder

eine Community im Internet [dauerhaft] verlassen
Diese Definition bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass das Konto gelöscht wird. Das hängt vom Vertrag ab.

Der Begriff "Abmelden" ist manchmal schwierig. Es sind sehr spezielle Sonderfälle.

Es kann auch den Fall geben, dass man den Account nur vom Computer abmeldet, ihn aber behält.

Das war für mich mal sehr schwierig, weil ich eigentlich nicht den Vertrag beenden wollte und die Daten nur auf dem Computer löschen wollte. 

Bei der "Leselupe", einem Literaturforum, wo ich Mitglied bin, bedeutet es im Forum "Ausloggen". Wenn ich aber den Verantwortlichen schreibe: "Ich möchte mich abmelden" bedeutet es "ausscheiden", ich kann meine Daten dabei löschen lassen oder erhalten lassen. Diskussionsbeiträge bleiben dabei erhalten, es betrifft nur die eigenen Werke.

Zum Vergleich:
Außerhalb des Internet hat "Abmelden" sehr viele Bedeutungen. 

Beispiel:
Duden: (Beispiele)

für Sachen


> der zuständigen Stelle melden, dass etwas nicht mehr benutzt wird, nicht [mehr] in Betrieb ist
> BEISPIEL
> 
> das Fernsehgerät, das Auto abmelden



für Mitgliedschaften


> das Ausscheiden bei der zuständigen Stelle melden
> BEISPIELE
> 
> seinen Sohn von der Schule, sich bei seinem Verein abmelden


----------



## 06.04.2021

Datei​




(am kleinsten)​




man kann sagt so auch​

_delete_löschen


löschen​




abmelden​

_close_löschen/halten?abmelden_deactive_löschen/halten?abmelden_logout_halten


ausloggen​

abmelden_signout_halten?abmelden_logoff_halten?abmelden

_Note_: 
・Das ist nur mein Bild? in diesem Augenblick.
・Bankkonto ist hier nicht enthalten. (Es ist mir schwierig zu erklären, aber Konto im Computer oder Konto im Internet.....usw.)


----------



## 06.04.2021

Hutschi said:


> Diese Definition bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass das Konto gelöscht wird. Das hängt vom Vertrag ab.


I habe es gemeint, wenn ich Ihren Beitrag richtig verstehe.


----------



## Hutschi

06.04.2021 said:


> I habe es gemeint, wenn ich Ihren Beitrag richtig verstehe.


Abmelden ist nicht identisch mit löschen = delete. Es beinhaltet die Mitteilung, dass man nicht mehr Mitglied sein will. Das kann Löschen zur Folge haben, abhängig vom Vertrag.

PS: Vielleicht verstehe ich die Tabelle nicht richtig.

Löschen von Dateien ist nicht Abmelden, sondern dessen Folge, je nach Vertrag und gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.


----------



## 06.04.2021

Hutschi said:


> PS: Vielleicht verstehe ich die Tabelle nicht richtig.


I will try again:


123
_delete_gelöschtsein Konto löschenihn (Präposition + Nomen) abmelden_close_gelöscht/gehalten?ihn (Präposition + Nomen) abmelden_deactive_gelöscht/gehalten?ihn (Präposition + Nomen) abmelden_log out_gehaltensich (Präposition + Nomen) ausloggenihn (Präposition + Nomen) abmelden_log off_gehalten?ihn (Präposition + Nomen) abmelden_sign out_gehalten?ihn (Präposition + Nomen) abmelden

1: Man hat den Administrator um _deleting/_closing_/deactivating- or logging out/off of-, or signing out of his account _gebeten. Danach werden die Daten zu seinem Konto ......

[Wenn man will _deleting/_closing_/deactivating- or logging out/off of-, or signing out of his account_,]
2: Der Administrator wird _almost certainly_ verstehen, was man will.
3: Wenn man den Kontext ausreichend beachtet, wird der Administrator verstehen, was man will.

?:  Ich habe noch nicht nachgesehen.


----------



## berndf

This table makes no sense to me. I don't understand what you are trying to say. Here are the correspondences of English ~ German IT Terms:
_delete ~ löschen
close ~ schließen
deactivate ~ deaktivieren
log out ~ abmelden _or_ ausloggen
log off ~ abmelden _or _ausloggen
sign out ~ abmelden _or _ausloggen_


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Please confirm that the last three should be reflexive in German (other than in English): _sich_ abmelden/ausloggen.


----------



## 06.04.2021

berndf said:


> This table makes no sense to me. I don't understand what you are trying to say.


_I just try checking whether I understand the concept of_ abmelden _correctly or not.　_
*_English doesn't mean I want you to use English._


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> @ berndf
> Please confirm that the last three should be reflexive in German (other than in English): _sich_ abmelden/ausloggen.


Mostly, yes. In IT you often abbreviate expressions. You often read things like "bitte abmelden". But it is understood to be a shortening of the reflexive verb.


----------



## berndf

06.04.2021 said:


> _I just try checking whether I understand the concept of_ abmelden _correctly or not.　_
> *_English doesn't mean I want you to use English._


In IT _abmelden_ invariably means _log/sign off/out_. Whenever it means anything else in an IT environment it is a non-IT, common language use of the verb applied to IT contexts. If the context is completely unambiguous that might be just about OK but you have to be aware that it is nonstandard use.


----------



## 06.04.2021

berndf said:


> This table makes no sense to me. I don't understand what you are trying to say.


Zuerst habe ich versucht zu sehen, ob ich genau verstanden habe, was dieses Abmelden zeigt (#9).


Hutschi said:


> "Abmelden" kann aber auch bedeuten, dass man seinen Account abmeldet.


Aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich nicht geschrieben konnte, was ich gemeint habe.


Hutschi said:


> Duden Bedeutung 5: abmelden
> 
> also:
> 
> sich ausloggen;
> oder
> 
> eine Community im Internet [dauerhaft] verlassen
> Diese Definition bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass das Konto gelöscht wird. Das hängt vom Vertrag ab.





06.04.2021 said:


> I habe es gemeint, wenn ich Ihren Beitrag richtig verstehe.


Deshalb habe ich versucht, es auf andere Weise auszudrücken(#11). Zuletzt habe ich #13 gelesen, ich hatte noch das Gefühl, dass ich nicht geschrieben konnte, was ich gemaint habe. 

Also ich denke, man kann sagen, dass #14 nur ein ergänzendes Material für Hutschi ist. Das heißt, ich erwarte nicht, dass jemand die Tabelle ausfüllt.

Von der ursprünglichen Frage begrüße ich natürlich Vorschläge bezüglich des Ausloggen und des Abmelden.


----------



## Hutschi

If I understand it right:

Ich möchte mich von Ihrem Forum abmelden. - Non-IT context because it is related to contract.
Nach dem Arbeiten muss man sich vom Forum abmelden=ausloggen. IT usage because it is related to the program.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## 06.04.2021

Vielen Dank an alle, ich leide unter dem Unterschied nicht mehr. Ich glaube, ich habe hier versucht, mehr als nötig zu fragen.


----------



## Demiurg

In die andere Richtung ist der Untersched noch besser ersichtlich: "(sich) anmelden" kann sowohl _to register_ als auch _to log in _bedeuten.


----------



## Hutschi

In einem Fall habe ich  mich wegen der Zweideutigkeit versehentlich angemeldet (registriert), als ich mich anmelden wollte.

PS:
Ich gab bei "anmelden" eine andere E-Mail-Adresse ein, die das Sytem noch nicht kannte. Daraufhin registrierte es mich gleich, als ich das Passwort angab. Ich löschte den neu entstandenen Account wieder.
Bei richtiger Adresse dagegen war alles ok.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Wird im Deutschen ''ausloggen'' intransitiv verwendet - wie das englische 'log out'?


Es ist normalerweise reflexiv:

_Ich logge mich aus. Ich habe vergessen, mich auszuloggen._

Analog dazu:

_Ich habe mich gestern gar nicht eingeloggt.
Ich habe mich sofort abgemeldet.
Ich habe mich jetzt auch angemeldet._


----------



## 06.04.2021

Auf Englisch, ich habe wohl etwas Ähnliches wie Deutsch über Anmeldung und Registrierung gesehe, aber ich habe wohl einen Ausdruck noch nie gesehen, der braucht zu unterscheiden, ob es "eine Community verlassen" oder "ausloggen" bedeutet. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum mich dieser Ausdruck interessiert hat.


----------

